# Halodrol & Superdrol



## drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone used either, and if so are they similar to the real deal that some claim.  Do they actually put on 8-18 lbs in a cycle?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 11, 2006)

idunno, but i've been on certain boards and people seem to be making good gains off of it.  My personal opinion is just cause it's not labeled as a steroid doesn't mean it can't work almost as well.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 11, 2006)

from what i've heard though, Superdrol is pretty nasty as far as cholesterol and liver issues go.  injected test is much safer.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 11, 2006)

a lot of people seem to consider superdrol a steroid since it's 17alpha-methyl-drostanolone, but i don't even want to start that debate.


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for the info.  if anyone has used the products i would like to know how they worked for them.  thanks


----------



## powermad (Feb 11, 2006)

*My expereince with Halodrol 50, SD and other "pro-steroids"*

Bro, I (and several others I know) have used Superdrol and Halodrol 50.  Last year I wasn't into taking legal risks (now that i make/buy real AAS I don't bother buying these anymore and will only occasionally include them in future cycles) and I did cycles of superdrol, pheraplex, methoxy-trn and halodrol 50.

*Halodrol 50 aka Polydehydrogenated Polyhydroxylated Halomethetioallocholane* (yes, that is what it is listed as on the Halodrol package labeling) was the best by far.  At 50mg (one tab) per day I got really good pumps, strength increases on par w/ dbol, increased libido--all this w/o any noticable negative side-effects.  If you can get your hands on this--DO IT!  Its supposed to be an analogue of or very similar to Oral Turinabol, but I got pretty swole and haven't heard of those kinds of results w/ OT.  I have 2 boxes left and will definately use them in future cycles.  Made by Gaspari Nutrition, unlike the others this one pulls no punches and is presented like a steroid.  Halodrol is packed in a box containing blister packs and an "insert" like pharmaceuticals are.

*Superdrol aka Methyl-Masterdrol * is another designer steroid, its really good for bulking.  I put on a LOT of weight at just 10mg per day for 3 weeks with this.  Unfortunately, the strength increases didn't match the weight gain, I felt like crap and it made me have low energy and low libido.  Also shrunk my nuts badly.  This was originally made by Designer Supplements but has now been licensed to Anabolic Extreme and a couple of other manufacturers who now make it.

*PheraPlex/ErgomaxLMG aka DMT aka Madol*I used this at 20-30mg per day and got results similar to about the same amount of winstrol.  Except my libido increased on the Pheraplex and joints didn't hurt.  I gained more strength than mass on this than the other prosteroid/prohormones.  Sides were minimal.  This is the same compound as the infamous designer steroid Madol, also known as DMT that was discovered a couple of years ago and is now banned.  How its being sold OTC I don't know...but it is, and I stocked up on a few bottles at 20 bucks a piece.  Like halodrol, I recommend this. PheraPlex is made by Anabolic Extreme and ErgomaxLMG was originally made by ALRI (applied life research institute or something) and now Anabolic Extreme has the license to produce it.

*Methoxy-TRN aka 17b-Methoxy-Trienbolone*
This is ALRI's now defunct Trenbolone related prosteroid.  I'm not sure if it is methylated or what, but the dose is just 1.5mg 3 times per day and at that dose it is very strong.  Gains and sides are very similar to 50mg of Tren Acetate ED or EOD.  Supposed to be pretty toxic but my blood tests post-cycle showed only mild increases in liver enzymes--cholesterol was bad though.  My gains were VERY solid, bodyfat seemed to go down some and strength went up pretty well.  Lost nothing during PCT.  I will probably use this again b/c no one has made an offer on the M-TRN I have in the classifieds section.  This was released by ALRI in the end of october last year and was only sold until mid-late november.  For some reason (fear of the FDA cracking down on them supposedly) ALRI pulled this from the market and never licensed it to anyone or released it again.

Bottom line, Halodrol 50 and MTRN are the tops, I'd buy more Halodrol if it weren't so expensive now.  PheraPlex is good and I will use it again, SD is okay for mass and I might use it again.  Here's how I rank them:

#1-Halodrol 50 gives good gains and I felt great on it.  The cream of the crop
#2-Methoxy TRN- much like Tren Acetate, dramatic strength increases, some good size increase along with recomposition, but has tren's side-effects
#3-Phera Plex/ErgomaxLMG gives very mild gains and libido increases w/o many negative sides.  Its a very clean steroid and I compare the gains to winstrol
#4-Superdrol-made me gain a LOT of wieght, negative sides of bloating, lack of energy, and libido shutdown.  Also lost most of gains during PCT.

This is a lot of info, I am going by memory on a lot of this so forgive me if I made any mistakes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BIllYHANK (Feb 11, 2006)

some people say its as bad as rat poison . you can really f*** yourself up.

                        BUT IT IS CHEAP AND OTC


----------



## powermad (Feb 11, 2006)

BIllYHANK said:
			
		

> some people say its as bad as rat poison . you can really f*** yourself up.
> 
> BUT IT IS CHEAP AND OTC



Dude, I've had bloodwork done before and after using halodrol50 and my liver  enzymes were BARELY elevated.  The AST levels were in the 50's and ALT in the low 70s.  4 weeks later they were back to 30-40 range.  That is not bad at all for a methylated oral.  I also had similar results from bloodwork after superdrol, pheraplex and methoxy-trn.  Only bad things were mild ast/alt elevations which returned to normal and an increase in bad/decrease in good cholesterol, which is to be expected of any oral AAS like Dbol, Winstrol, Halo, Anadrol, etc.

The ONLY "pro-hormone" that as bad as rat poison and has the potential to be extremely toxic and f$ck someone up is METHYL 1-TEST.  M1T is extremely liver toxic and hell on lipids.  

I speak from experience with facts.  What you claim is heresay. Do a search on other forums with more prohormone discussion and you'll find most people's experiences and opinions mirror mine.


----------



## drakeslayer (Feb 12, 2006)

Im getting ready to start a so called cycle with Halodrol-50, and for those who have used it how much muscle do you think you gained in a cycle?  Is it anything comparable to an actual anabolic steroid?


----------



## powermad (Feb 13, 2006)

HD50 probably netted me 6 or 7lbs after PCT/the small water loss, etc.  Started around 220, got up to 229 or 230 and after PCT was about 225-226.  Stayed there for a couple more weeks then I started another cycle. Yes, it IS a steroid.  Don't let the marketing fool you, Gaspari's chemists found a compound very similar to (or identical to for all we know) oral turinabol and are selling it as an "oral muscle hypertophic developing agent".  Its right up there with the other orals like winny, dbol, etc.  I'd compare it to a solid dose (~30mg/day) of dbol with only a HINT of water retention.  Individual results, as always, may differ.

Just so you know, an anti-steroidal supplement journalist bitch named Amy Shipley exposed all the new generation of prosteroids and had HD50 tested, which caused Gaspari Nutrition to pull it soon after its release.  Results indicated two actives:  one was Madol/DMT, a notorious designer steroid, and the other was a relatively unknown "cousin" steroid to Oral Turinabol (4-chloro-methyltestosterone or whatever Oral T is).  

When Gaspari re-released it, they just sent distributors the same product they'd recalled.  I know this because I bought some before it was pulled and some after it was re-released, and the boxes/lot numbers/etc. are IDENTICAL.  So there is no difference between the "new" Halodrol 50 and the "original"

Hope that helps.


----------

